# Help! Losing CBS



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

For the last week or so i have been losing my cbs/goldens at the rate of one or two every day... Tested the water and there is no ammonia spike, nitrate less then 20 nitrite is between 0-5 ppm, gh is 75, 0 ppm chlorine, kh is around 80 ppm and my ph is 6.4.. any ideas on what i can do to stop losing my shrimp? i have 2 berried females that im worried will drop their eggs.. the rilli in the tank seem to be doing fine, my bettas and other shrimps are fine.. only my CBS/CRS/Goldens are affected... def open to advice!


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

I would suggest dropping nitrate down to 0-5ppm. Nitrites should be 0 ppm, anything above is toxic. KH is better at a lower number also, I assume you meant 8 not 80 for your GH and KH. 

Cardina require more stable parameters than Neos. So if your Neos are doing good then I think it has something to do with your Nitrite and Nitrate levels.

Good luck and keep us updated!


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

how would you recommend to bring down my nitrites and nitrates?


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

i would usually just add fresh water, but with the Crystals i didnt want to shock them


----------



## tomsfish (Jan 8, 2010)

I would do more frequent water changes but with only 10 to 20% each time.


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

Like Tom said, small frequent water changes. 

In the past when similar things happened to me, I used marineland bacteria supplement from pet smart to jump cycle the tank. Didn't harm my shrimp but they were Neos.


----------



## souldct (Nov 26, 2009)

Shouldn't NO2 be at zero if you complete cycling your tank?


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

it isnt a new tank, it has been completely cycled. dont understand why i had some dying.


----------



## tomsfish (Jan 8, 2010)

qualityhitz said:


> it isnt a new tank, it has been completely cycled. dont understand why i had some dying.


Sometimes shrimps die, just nature of the hobby. Make sure parameters are stable and try not to make any drastic changes.


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

its weird, the berried females have been fine... ive lost the S grade CBS and some goldens but the majority of them have been fine


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

qualityhitz said:


> it isnt a new tank, it has been completely cycled. dont understand why i had some dying.


It sounds like you may be undergoing a mini cycle. Has anything changed in the tank recently? Maybe overfeeding (could be by someone else)? Changed filter media?


----------

